# Added T3



## Buzzard (Oct 20, 2010)

I went ahead and said F it this morning and started my T3. I'm cruising now on 200mg T. Will be starting my Test/Deca blast in a coupla weeks. Here's the deal. I've been at fairly serious cal/carb deficit M-F while cutting. Its been going very well. I'm ballpark 13.5% at 252. Refeed in Saturday then 1000 cals (no carbs) on Sunday. You think it would hurt to take cals back to maintenance until my blast since I added the T3?


----------

